# Cypher System Prefix



## Connorsrpg (Oct 14, 2015)

Not sure where to put this, but Morris, any chance of a Cypher System prefix?

I see Dragon Age has an AGE one.

I am putting stuff together for the Cypher System that is not The Strange or Numenera.

I have just used Numenera in past or a the Star Wars tag, but it would be good to have a Cypher System one. 

Cheers.

EDIT: Apparently I have to have prefix for this request too? Not sure what to use. Where is the 'Request' prefix?


----------



## Morrus (Oct 15, 2015)

Connorsrpg said:


> Not sure where to put this, but Morris, any chance of a Cypher System prefix?




The Meta forum.  And my name's Morrus. 

I've been meaning to make one but haven't had the time. If someone wants to whip one up (80x18px) I'll happily add it.


----------



## Connorsrpg (Oct 15, 2015)

Oops. Sorry Morrus. I knew that... well the second part  Thanks.


----------



## Connorsrpg (Oct 15, 2015)

I am no whiz with graphics etc, but is this what you mean? (See attachment).


----------



## Connorsrpg (Oct 18, 2015)

Was that ^ what you meant?


----------



## Morrus (Oct 18, 2015)

It needs to be 80px x 18px. That looks rather large!


----------



## Connorsrpg (Oct 19, 2015)

Hmmm. I seem to have entered those figures into the % size boxes. Sorry.

Had another go. 

Hopefully I got it right this time 

EDIT: It seems to auto reset to 60px x 18px. Always wants to change the length to match width?


----------



## Connorsrpg (Oct 27, 2015)

Can this one be used ^, or can someone else out there help. Obviously my program is not sufficient.


----------



## Connorsrpg (Dec 3, 2015)

Anyone able to help here. I have several things I have done for the Cypher System and want to share. If not, I guess I just use the Numenera tag.


----------



## Morrus (Dec 3, 2015)

I just need an 80x18px image! The system won't accept images of other sizes.


----------



## Connorsrpg (Dec 8, 2015)

Okay. Downloaded another and had another go...


----------



## Connorsrpg (Dec 8, 2015)

I think I may have it right now Morrus. Terribly sorry for my failed attempts. It appears I did not have the "Maintain Aspect Ratio" unticked previously. Took me a while but I got there  I don't think I will go for any computer-graphics based jobs any time soon


----------



## Connorsrpg (Dec 12, 2015)

[MENTION=1]Morrus[/MENTION]. Sorry to be a PITA, but I believe I got it  ^


----------



## Morrus (Dec 14, 2015)

Done.


----------



## Connorsrpg (Dec 16, 2015)

[MENTION=1]Morrus[/MENTION]. THANKS for your patience  Feel free to delete this thread now. I doubt it will provide any future discussion points, unless people are interested in "how not to do an ENWorld icon/prefix".  C


----------



## Connorsrpg (Dec 17, 2015)

Um, I just created a thread in General RP Forums and clicked Cypher System prefix, but the Numenera once has been attached?


----------



## Morrus (Dec 17, 2015)

Connorsrpg said:


> Um, I just created a thread in General RP Forums and clicked Cypher System prefix, but the Numenera once has been attached?




Clear cookies/refresh your screen.


----------



## Connorsrpg (Dec 17, 2015)

Oh, wow. Such a fast response Morrus. That worked.  Thanks a heap.


----------

